# Coopers lager from the can



## mrsupraboy (12/1/14)

As a beginner I'm new to changing recipes. I already have the can and looking to make the beer and even better taste. What can I do to maximise taste. I need new yeast so suggestions for that to. 

And can u please tell me what to do if it's a lot different to doing the can. I appreciate all suggestions thanks


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

The real basics mate, are temperature control, using a good yeast (Saflager W34/70 at 12c) and using quality ingredients. You can make some pretty good brews if you nail temp control and use good yeast, that's half the battle. There's lots more you can do to improve your process, but nail those first and go from there.

Read the topics around, there are a hundred 'New to brewing' threads to read through which will give you ideas. Welcome!


----------



## TheWiggman (12/1/14)

I agree wholeheartedly with slcmorro. Get temp control right and you eliminate a huge variable.

My personal step change I never went back from was steeping some hops and adding them before adding yeast. Pride of Ringwood is a classic Aussie hop present in most of the major tap beers.

Use a coffee plunger. Fill it with boiling water, add your hops (12-18g) and wait 20 mins. Press the hops down, then add to the liquid to the fermenter. It's an easy way to give it a bit more character.


----------



## mrsupraboy (12/1/14)

Well I'm gonna use the canned Coopers lager so what other quality ingredients would I use apart from the yeast suggestion.


----------



## slcmorro (12/1/14)

You *could* use crystal malts and other types in a partial mash if you really wanted, but I really think the most basic thing you can do it what I suggested. Other quality ingredients include using higher quality tins of extract, better yeasts as mentioned before, and hop addition. Muntons, CSB etc are good kits. Coopers is good for what it is, but there are (in my opinion) some much better kits out there. They're more expensive for a reason though.


----------



## TheBigD (13/1/14)

I just did my first brew with the coopers lager that came with my kit but I added 500grams of LDME and only half the bag of BE1 and dry hopped on day 4 with 12grams of Amarillo and it smells and tastes great currently cold conditioning before kegging.

Im going to make small steps like the above until im comfortable doing partials.


----------



## sb944 (13/1/14)

Great work TheBigD, far ahead of my first brew, especially the "tastes great" part


----------



## mrsupraboy (13/1/14)

Thanks a lot guys appreciate it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/1/14)

Remove any chlorine from your water by filtering or leaving uncovered for 24hrs prior to dumping it in is a easy way to improve the taste.
As mentioned better yeast and temp control are big factors.
Just did a cooper lager on Friday, first one in 15 years, need to get enough yeast to pitch a big batch so it really was just a starter 
Nev


----------



## Three Sheets (20/2/14)

Mind you it does not take much to improve a can of goo. Assuming you are using brewing sugars, IMO without temperature control or aftermarket yeasts and using the coopers supplied, the biggest improvement can be found with the addition of hops. I use pellets, boiled steeped and dry hopped.

Of course we all have different tastes, so it doesn't hurt to read up on your favourite craft beers to see what hops you may prefer. Err on the side of caution when starting out with hops. I not a fan of the Hop Teabags they sell and was disappointed in them. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (1/3/14)

Try this link:
http://www.howtobrew.com/


----------



## wynnum1 (1/3/14)

Try and get the can with the longest use by date for freshness.


----------



## burrster (1/3/14)

I agree with the others that have posted before me. Good temperature control, and a good yeast, followed by hops additions, then, grain steeping. There are so many hops varieties you'll spend forever experimenting with them! My suggestions are: try Nottingham yeast, and Amarillo for hops, to start with. use the coffee plunger idea or similar, for steeping the hops. you could also dry hop. Is suggested above, fresh ingredients, is key too!


----------



## carpedaym (1/3/14)

Here's a podcast from well respected, award winning brewers on brewing the best kit beer possible. http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/698http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/698

Cliffnotes: 
- fresh kit
- temp control
- good healthy pitch of yeast (two packets or make a starter)
- use the recommended brew enhancer or DME, not sugar (as your 1kg addition)
- don't boil your kit thinking you will get rid of any supposed off-flavours

My tips:
- If you don't have temp control, better to make an ale as they are cleaner at higher temperatures, but keep as close to 18c as you can.
- If you are trying to make something that tastes like a lager, be sure to lager it! This means refrigerate 0-4c for a month, but even a week will show benefits if you are impatient. While it's still in the fermenter is probably best option to start with, but can do it when bottled too. (After transferring to a secondary is the common advice though.)
- I can recommend s-189 lager yeast. My first ever lager and first ever all-grain and it put up with me to produce a bronze medal pilsner.


----------



## mrsupraboy (1/3/14)

So just a head up I now have a full set up. I have a Fermenting fridge, an ern with a foodgrade pump and a full keg system. The first batch I did like this was method with the malt, Pride of ringwood with s05 yeast.

Havn't yet tasted it due to others are already in the keg fridge so very shortly will try it. Done at 15' c.


----------

